# Torpedo heater for incinerating chips



## steeranoff (May 19, 2015)

I've been trying to figure out a portable incinerator for flatpacks and chips. Today I came up with the idea of modifying the front of a salamander/torpedo to hold the chips with a tube to drop chips in from the top. Possibly extend the front to help fumes burn off? They are forced air units and the nose pieces get red hot pretty quickly. Before I spend money, I figured it would be smart to get opinions.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## jonn (May 20, 2015)

That actually sounds interesting, salamander crucible? With a torpedo type burner attached to it? Can you post a drawing, I'd love to see it.


----------



## steeranoff (May 20, 2015)

No, Jonn, it's not a salamander crucible. It's a forced air portable heater. Some people call them torpedo heaters and some call them salamanders. I'll post a pic this evening. 
Thanks for the reply,
Steve


----------



## rickbb (May 20, 2015)

They may not get hot enough, I could be wrong though. It needs to be just under the temp to melt the PM's to do a good job. Too low a temp and you would not turn the chips into the white ash that you can wash the PM's out of. If they don't get to the crumbly ash state you'd have to pulverize them in a ball mill or mortar/pestle. (Don't ask how I know this.  ) You would also need a way to capture the smoke and re-burn it.


----------



## steeranoff (May 20, 2015)

This isn't a high resolution photo, but I know they can be found with BTU ratings over 400,000-500,000.


----------



## jonn (May 20, 2015)

I see what you mean. Those things actually get pretty hot. Would you point it into an oven? Or make some sort of steel housing to hold the chips? It looks promising, even if it's not a complete incineration it would most likely burn off all the volatiles and allow for a cleaner product. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## steeranoff (May 20, 2015)

I'd like to drop the chips in onto a steel plate (with sides) on the flame side of the heater. So they would actually be inside the heater. Maybe pipe the fumes back around into the heater for more complete combustion.


----------



## dannlee (May 20, 2015)

I'd think any back-pressure in the burner section would trigger safety shut down or raise temperatures until it damaged/sagged/ some vital component or fusible link and shut it down for good.

Maybe loosely coupling it to a ramped upward flue that was split lengthwise into top/bottom clamshells that has level hardware cloth 'shelves' propped onto riveted brackets - make it so when the first batch of chips has it's fireball minute that feeds the next level which feeds the next level, etc., and once the all have 'fired' to the point of no/low volatiles those shelves easily tonged out of the flue chamber to dump chips in a collection bin.

EDIT: By loosely coupled I mean only part of the output gets forced into the burn chamber flue, if the flue is wide open say maybe 70% gets ducted and if the flue is crammed full of chips and low air flow then maybe 20% of heater output gets shunted into the chamber.

Just talking out loud there...


----------



## gold4mike (May 20, 2015)

You'll have to come up with a way to stop everything from blowing away once it's reduced to ash. The blower on mine is very strong and I have a small one.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 20, 2015)

You are going to be fighting a loosing battle trying to incinerate the chip's with this type of heater. It's not going to reach the temps necessary to do the job and the fuel expense it going to run very high.


----------



## Pantherlikher (May 20, 2015)

You definitely have the problem of complete incineration of dangerous fumes... I know this...
It's excellent for depopulating boards though. 5-10 seconds in front of the flame and everything comes off with a good tap.
Too long and it begins burning the board so practice...

B.S.
... Gonna rent 1 when I get all my many boxes of boards together and sorted...


----------



## gold4mike (May 20, 2015)

I bought mine at a yard sale for $20.00 from a neighbor. The fan was stuck so it would kick the breaker. Took me about 10 minutes to fix it. I bought a thermostat and put it inline with the socket for the heater and can keep my refining shed at a good working temperature in the winter.


----------



## steeranoff (May 20, 2015)

Thanks guys, great advise as always! I'll get plugging until I figure out something that fits my needs/situation. 
Steve


----------

